# Gold Coast Friday 29/09 - Coomera River



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

At this stage I have Friday off and I am thinking about going for a paddle down the coast somewhere, maybe the Nerang again or try the Coomera this time. Where do you launch from for the Coomera? At the M1 bridge or at Santa Barbara? Anyone have any other good spots that they wouldn't mind sharing?

Wouldn't be going out until around 10am as I have to drop bub's off to daycare and then make the trip down the coast, if anyone cares to join me.

High tide is about 1:30.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne I have commitments so can't join you, aside from the M1 ramp near the bridge.

There is a little used ramp at Gregorys/UBD Map 7, ref F 14 at end of Condamine Cr launching into Saltwater Creek, which in turn will give access to the Coomera River.

Haven't fished it myself but look at it every time I pass on the road opposite, looks like good jack and bream habitat


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Wayne
How did you get a day off? Sounds good but I have to work and then a trip to the dentist in the arvo. Fishing sure sounds better. 
Hope you have a good day.

See Ya
john


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

They doing something dangerous at work on friday and decided to give you the day off??? 

You lucky bugger!

Like most here I have to work on Friday but it seems that the union RDO's are on both Monday and Tuesday for the construction industry so if you or anyone else here decides that these sound like good days to head out onto the shiny blue liquid stuff post it up and let me know.

Till next time keep smiling and may your lures do the hammertime (bust a move).... ok, ok... i'm going now

see ya all

Milano.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

JD/Milan

I have Friday off because I have to work both Saturday and Sunday, so not so lucky to have it off actually. I normally work six day weeks but I usually work mon-sat. I have been shafted to a new store after coming back from workers comp and now have to work every Sunday for the next month. Not happy but it is only for a month, plus I get paid more on Sundays and it is a shorter day, only 10-3.

Dodge

I know the ramp. I have fished under the rail and overpass bridge there a few times from the bank. I actually picked up an injured Jack that was swimming along the rock wall there with my bare hands, I put him back but half his back was missing so he didn't stand a chance. I like the look of that creek that connects to the Coomera. I always intended on taking my stink boat there but never got around to it. I think that is where I will start my adventure on Friday, thanks for reminding me of it.

PS - Just watch out for the toilets there as it is a gay hangout. Went to wash my hands after a fishing session at night and found 4 guys in there doing what gays do in public toilets, needless to say I washed my hands when I got home. Not that there is anything wrong with being gay ......


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> PS - Just watch out for the toilets there as it is a gay hangout.


 :lol: :lol: I don't think old meat like me would appeal to them mate but thanks for the tip


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Wayne
I'm on holidays at the moment, I wouldn't mind going with you  
PM me and we can make some arrangements :!:

Regards
Chris


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

> PS - Just watch out for the toilets there as it is a gay hangout.


Not in the public toilets though :lol:

Chris


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

PM sent Gunston


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck guys, wish I could join you, some nice jacks down there. I'll see if I can google earth a spot I had pointed out to me and post an image for you tonight.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That'd be good thanks Yakatak


----------

